# Lenovo K80M rooting



## xMaylox (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello guys! I recently received a lenovo K80M. I have to say it is quite disappointing. There is an app called "Security" on it which does nothing but slow my phone down and show p*rn in my notification area. WiFi signal is as weak as it can get and at the top of the cake i cant even root it to remove bloatware. Does anybody have a solution to this? A way to root it or a clean firmware? I;ve tried kingo root, framaroot and several other apk i could find.
Thank you very much


----------



## gerstavros (Oct 10, 2015)

Security doesn't slow your phone neither sho porn. Actually is the Notepad app that shows porn and apps to download. You can disable it from settings. Currently no way to root it however.


----------



## cradino (Apr 5, 2016)

*Lenovo K80M problems and rooting*

Also I bought one at 2/2/2016, and agree to only accept the poor quality when the confrontation with the low cost I paid for it with € 172.66 4GB / 64GB / 4000mHa.
In the commands Settings> About phone> System update> Here the most often answer is "We're sorry. The Settings was stopped." As in Cloud services command.
In Definoções command> Security and spare copy> already made the replacement of factory data but everything remained the same.
I have also tried everything to make you root but never succeeded.
Unlike other brands that disponilizam all firmware on the same site ,and also there are many models of Lenovo but the K8 series only K860.
Firmware update for the K80M is this site but only Chinese there comes, I do with google translate help I got there but I leave here the closest I came ..
This is the link - h t t p : / / p a n . b a i d u . c o m / s / 1 m g 9 V L Q o - for downloaded from Android 5.0 ROM for Lenovo k80m
But I could not download. ... Or with the help of google translate !!!
-------------------------------------------
PT
Também comprei um que paguei em 2/2/2016, e concordo que só aceito a fraca qualidade quando a confronto com o baixo custo que paguei por ele 172.66€ com 4GB/64GB/4000mHa.
Nos comandos Definições > Acerca do telefone > System update > Aqui a resposta o mais das vezes é "Lamentamos. O Definições foi interrompido" . Assim como no comando Cloud services.
No comando Definoções > Cópia de Segurança e reposição > já fiz a Reposição dos dados de fábrica mas tudo continuou na mesma.
Também já tentei tudo para lhe fazer root mas nunca tive sucesso.
Contrariamente às restantes marcas que disponilizam todos os firmware num mesmo site , e também lá estão muitos modelos da Lenovo mas da série K8 só o K860.
O Firmware para actualizar o K80M encontra-se neste site mas só chinês lá chega, eu nem com a ajuda do google translate lá cheguei mas deixo aqui o mais próximo que cheguei ..
Este é o link - h t t p : / / p a n . b a i d u . com / s / 1 m g 9 V L Q o - para a baixada da ROM do Android 5.0 para o Lenovo k80m
Mas ainda não consegui baixar  . ... nem com a ajuda do google translate!!!


----------



## gerstavros (Apr 5, 2016)

Install lenovo P90 ROW firmware. Full compatible, full multilanguage and international edition.


----------



## cradino (Apr 8, 2016)

*Thanks*

Confirmo essa correspondência neste site
http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Origi...422724387.html?spm=2114.42010508.4.111.uVV2zi
Marca Modelo
Chinês: Lenovo K80M
Europeu: Lenovo P90~
Mas só vejo referir um tamanho de RAM
Tamanho da memória RAM
2 GB de RAM
NAND Flash ROM
Não suporta cartão TF
32 GB ROM (disponível cerca de 24 GB)
64 GB ROM (disponível cerca de 56 GB)

O meu é 4GB RAM e 64GB ROM
Se instalar esta ROM -http://firmwarefile.com/lenovo-p90 - não corro o risco de perder RAM?


----------



## tso4ev (Apr 22, 2016)

any succcess ? with rooting or flashing another rom ?


----------



## gerstavros (Apr 22, 2016)

ipaq114 said:


> any succcess ? with rooting or flashing another rom ?

Click to collapse



Just flash P90 MLD rom from russian forum. Works fine, and has root.


----------



## tso4ev (Apr 22, 2016)

Can you give me some link I surch in google but no luck .. :X


----------



## gerstavros (Apr 23, 2016)

ipaq114 said:


> nope it doesn't work I cant flash P90 rom :X i have try many times but still same ****.. just don't work

Click to collapse



read the instructions. It works fine. You re doing something wrong


----------



## cradino (May 4, 2016)

I confirm the same experience with the ROM here found www.lenovosj.com / ROM / k80m /
All attempts to make root failed, and the same thing happened when I rebooted in recovery mode, having previously recorded in the ROM
K80m _ usr _ s144 _ 1508281514 _ ww43 _ CN _ otafull in internal storage


----------



## Andorl (May 27, 2016)

gerstavros, not working, tried too

Edi: I am trying for a few days now :-L must be possible eh. What i can tell so far:

Not a single of the "OneClick-Root" Apps is working. Also None of the PC-Programs like Iroot or stuff (Literally none! I feel like i downloaded and testet the whole internet )
So will tryfirmwarefile.com/lenovo-p90 
Edi²: Also not working and there is no instruction in the zip file :-/

ANY Suggestion?


----------



## gerstavros (May 27, 2016)

Andorl said:


> gerstavros, not working, tried too
> 
> Edi: I am trying for a few days now :-L must be possible eh. What i can tell so far:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Installing P90 ROW rom works fine. Download it here: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GSZw/y5Vm3Ch48. Source is here.
Tested on lots of K80 phones on my job. The above rom is also prerooted.


----------



## Andorl (May 27, 2016)

gerstavros said:


> Installing P90 ROW rom works fine. Download it here:
> Tested on lots of K80 phones on my job. The above rom is also prerooted.

Click to collapse



Well would you give a short step by stepp intrduction then?  Cuz if it is supposed to work i cant find thee mistake i am making :/
I mean: I connect phone, start the upgrade.bat then 
it says:
"C:\Users\Andi\Documents\P90_S145_ROW_MLD>adb devices
List of devices attached
Medfield80D93FB0        device


C:\Users\Andi\Documents\P90_S145_ROW_MLD>pause
Press any key to continue . . ."

I Do that so it reboots into the droidboot. And after that i push a key again and again and get "< waiting for device >".
Do i have to do something befor starting the upgrade.bat? Besides installing drivers i mean

Sorry for annoying :angel:


----------



## gerstavros (May 27, 2016)

Andorl said:


> Well would you give a short step by stepp intrduction then?  Cuz if it is supposed to work i cant find thee mistake i am making :/
> I mean: I connect phone, start the upgrade.bat then
> it says:
> "C:\Users\Andi\Documents\P90_S145_ROW_MLD>adb devices
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems your computer doesn't find the phone on fastboot mode. Do it manually.
After connecting the phone, type on a cmd "adb reboot bootloader", and then after the phone boots to droidboot, "fastboot devices" and check if it reads the phone. If not, try downloading this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2317790
I m using Linux so i can't help you more for setting up the drivers on windows. If you manage to connect the phone with fastboot on pc, then the rest procedure is just to flash the rom.


----------



## Andorl (May 28, 2016)

gerstavros said:


> I m using Linux so i can't help you more for setting up the drivers on windows. If you manage to connect the phone with fastboot on pc, then the rest procedure is just to flash the rom.

Click to collapse



I Solved it on Windows  well actually u did, cuz when i nonticed ****ty drivers must be fixed i did that 


This should work for "any" lenovo device thats not working Fastboot.

1. Downloaded LeTools (To get drivers etc.) 
2. Installed it.
3. Put Phone in Fstboot (Bootloader)
4. Went to windows device manager where under Other Devices was my handy (With the yellow "not working" sign)
5. "update drivers":  "Browse my computer..." > "Let me pick from a list of..." > "Select all devices" >"Have Disk" > "Browse" and go to the folder where "LeTools" previously where installed to find the Folder "LeDrivers" > "Open" > "Ok" > Logically select "Lenovo Fastboot Device" > Then some typical Windows Errorthing appears cuz its Windows, and cant verify them drivers. Pushed  "Yes".
6. "Windows has Succesfully ...."
7.  P90_S145_ROW_MLD, Upgrade.bat. Everything will work now cant post the link, cuz of new 

Hope I could help the original asking person 

p.S. Thank you  gerstavros


----------



## MASSIVEkinetic (Jun 9, 2016)

> Firmware update for the K80M is this site but only Chinese there comes, I do with google translate help I got there but I leave here the closest I came ..
> This is the link - h t t p : / / p a n . b a i d u . c o m / s / 1 m g 9 V L Q o - for downloaded from Android 5.0 ROM for Lenovo k80m
> But I could not download. ... Or with the help of google translate !!!

Click to collapse



In fact, *h t t p : / / p a n . b a i d u . c o m* is  a netdisk in China.


----------



## gerstavros (Jun 9, 2016)

MASSIVEkinetic said:


> In fact, *h t t p : / / p a n . b a i d u . c o m* is  a netdisk in China.

Click to collapse



It's a file sharing service in China, but link with servers in China and other world is usually slow and unstable. However i ve manager to download from there lots of times with downloading tools, or the baidu client for Linux (BCloud)


----------



## cradino (Jul 11, 2016)

ipaq114 said:


> any succcess ? with rooting or flashing another rom ?

Click to collapse



Alguém por mim teve sucesso (Someone for me succeeded) , see here


----------



## mirtle (Jul 17, 2016)

Confirming P90 rooted rom works great! NFC missing though.


----------



## ZeroGravityYz (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey Guys !

How to boot on the bootloader with this phone please ?
Thanks !


----------



## xMaylox (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello guys! I recently received a lenovo K80M. I have to say it is quite disappointing. There is an app called "Security" on it which does nothing but slow my phone down and show p*rn in my notification area. WiFi signal is as weak as it can get and at the top of the cake i cant even root it to remove bloatware. Does anybody have a solution to this? A way to root it or a clean firmware? I;ve tried kingo root, framaroot and several other apk i could find.
Thank you very much


----------



## abris20 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I installed the P90_S145_ROW_MLD ROM on my Lenovo K80. At first everything was fine, but then i realized the Wifi speed was very slow. An another Lenovo from the same place on the same Wifi the download speed is 20x faster.  What could be the problem?

Thank you!


----------



## gocom (Sep 27, 2016)

Well. IT does NOT have NFC as the K80M had... Why NOT?


----------



## archiezulu (Sep 30, 2016)

i do the upgrade.bat sequence from fastboot mode but my phone stucks om lenovo logo what am i doing wrong?


----------



## gerstavros (Sep 30, 2016)

gocom said:


> Well. IT does NOT have NFC as the K80M had... Why NOT?

Click to collapse



International models don't have NFC, p90 at this case.


----------



## gocom (Oct 1, 2016)

NFC on K80M an NOT P90. I understand that. BUT when NFC is in the K80M, It should be possible to have it in a K80M updated to rooted P90?
Is there a rooted ROM for K80M?


----------



## lemlis (Oct 29, 2016)

gerstavros said:


> Just flash P90 MLD rom from russian forum. Works fine, and has root.

Click to collapse



It works fine. :good:


----------



## gocom (Oct 29, 2016)

*I want ROOT AND NFC.... Anyone?*

I want ROOT AND NFC.... Anyone?


----------



## szent (Dec 8, 2016)

There is no solution to root lenovo K80M. I said K80M not K80. There is an M after the K80.


----------



## gocom (Dec 8, 2016)

Is there a ROOT for K80? With NFC? Where?


----------



## Techronite (Dec 29, 2016)

*How do you unlock the bootloader and flash a ROM on a Lenovo K80M?*



gerstavros said:


> Installing P90 ROW rom works fine. Download it here:. Source is
> Tested on lots of K80 phones on my job. The above rom is also prerooted.

Click to collapse



Sorry for this stupid question, I'm a bit of a noob, but I have no idea how to do either of those. I haven't found a single online tutorial which teaches how to unlock the bootloader OR flash a ROM for the Lenovo K80M. Could you please explain how to do both? Thanks! :good:


----------



## dmilz (Jan 30, 2017)

FOR THOSE WHO ARE STILL CRYING..cheer up as we root our k80m on its stock firmware!!*links from MEGA..downl8ad mega from playstore..open links preference is chrome or stock browser not opera/uc..
Download this intel tool https://mega.nz/#!J4dlgJBC!8ocQyTF3JsI_6nYY8L0jyaNiUE7v6L-BZ8NYiix4NkY
And 
This flashable SU.ZIP https://mega.nz/#!9hUzRRjT!rXlNSRdgMVg-aYmo7kRDG61MLthw2TpkbWxF3yJBt_k

#open intel tethered recovery tool
TYPE ACCEPT 
choose OPTION 2
choose OPTION T2
- result FAIL
then choose OPTION T1
-result SUCCEED TO TWRP
phone boots into twrp.. then
GOTO TO MOUNT TICK ONLY MOUNT SYSTEM READ-ONLY AT THE BOTTOM
THEN TICK SYSTEM
-GO BACK TO INSTALL
SEARCH YOUR SU.ZIP FILE AND FLASH IT
-result is ERROR
NOW THE TRICK IS TO GO BACK TO MOUNT, THE MOUNT SYSTEM READ-ONLY WILL BE UNTICKED
ON ITS OWN.. DONT TICK IT THIS TIME JUST TICK SYSTEM.. AND SYSTEM WILL MOUNT
GO BACK TO INSTALL AND FLASH YOUR SU..VOILA.. ROOT SUCCEDED ..NO NEED TO FLASH
K90 FIRMWARE..HIT THE LIKE
as we wait for bootloader unlock


----------



## gocom (Jan 31, 2017)

*Thank YOU!*



dmilz said:


> FOR THOSE WHO ARE STILL CRYING..cheer up as we root our k80m on its stock firmware!!**********************
> 
> I am so sorry. I would like to root my Lenovo K80 and still have NFC.
> But l am colorblind, like 10% of all people.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dmilz (Jan 31, 2017)

gocom said:


> dmilz said:
> 
> 
> > FOR THOSE WHO ARE STILL CRYING..cheer up as we root our k80m on its stock firmware!!**********************
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## gocom (Jan 31, 2017)

*Thank YOU!*



dmilz said:


> gocom said:
> 
> 
> > Hello.. If you are referring to the dos colors in intel recovery tool.. i am not the rightful owner.. But i have read around and discovered its open source..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## pijussimke123 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello do you guys recommend to buy lenovo k80m ?????


----------



## dmilz (Jan 31, 2017)

gocom said:


> dmilz said:
> 
> 
> > I tried again,, AND no problem.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## pijussimke123 (Feb 1, 2017)

dmilz said:


> gocom said:
> 
> 
> > Ok..will do with pics.. Currently am at school.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## andreimdv (Feb 16, 2017)

*Any good solution?*

Hello everyone, after days of searching the ntework i havent found a good solution.
Has anyone managed to install a rom on lenovo k80m ? (a rooted rom, the newer android version, the better)
I need a link for a fully working rom for lenovo k80m and maybe a tutorial for the installation.
Thank you!


----------



## dmilz (Mar 11, 2017)

andreimdv said:


> Hello everyone, after days of searching the ntework i havent found a good solution.
> Has anyone managed to install a rom on lenovo k80m ? (a rooted rom, the newer android version, the better)
> I need a link for a fully working rom for lenovo k80m and maybe a tutorial for the installation.
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



I have a back up you can flash in recovery.. Rooted and xposed installed.
Heavily modded


----------



## andreimdv (Mar 12, 2017)

dmilz said:


> I have a back up you can flash in recovery.. Rooted and xposed installed.
> Heavily modded

Click to collapse



Thanks but i managed to install the P90 rom.


----------



## xMaylox (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello guys! I recently received a lenovo K80M. I have to say it is quite disappointing. There is an app called "Security" on it which does nothing but slow my phone down and show p*rn in my notification area. WiFi signal is as weak as it can get and at the top of the cake i cant even root it to remove bloatware. Does anybody have a solution to this? A way to root it or a clean firmware? I;ve tried kingo root, framaroot and several other apk i could find.
Thank you very much


----------



## jerasimo (Mar 13, 2017)

*Whats the android version?*

Hello i am interested to buy this phone. 
It is really cheep, for what it ofers.
What i wanted to know is:
Whats the android version of the global firmware ROW?
Is it still on 4.4? I hope not!
And is it stable and compatible with all apps?
Thanks


----------



## jordik80m (Mar 19, 2017)

gocom said:


> Well. IT does NOT have NFC as the K80M had... Why NOT?

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096/page68


lenovok80m 2g,32g rooted

4g,64g rooted

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------

https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096/page68

funciona


----------



## dmilz (Apr 11, 2017)

Deemed it necessary to share my modded systemUI for our k80m..* move to system/priv-app
And set permission rw r r
Reboot and enjoy..
Date in status bar, battery mod, signal and wifi bars and notification bar modded..

LINK
https://mega.nz/#!UwkSHaSB!uUCNy6KRvm3LLbuWj-gVtX6kBThHAWjDOJDd7NOA4KU..
Don't forget to hit the thumbs up button if you find this useful..
Modded settings.apk also below..move as same as above and set permission

LINK
https://mega.nz/#!55syyISI!r2DzpsSw_akymR6_rZ9gSXcIMpIQll2Gbp9fhchy6lw

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------




jerasimo said:


> Hello i am interested to buy this phone.
> It is really cheep, for what it ofers.
> What i wanted to know is:
> Whats the android version of the global firmware ROW?
> ...

Click to collapse



4.4 only
And locked bootloader
..
Mine is very stable. No force closes or annoying errors... with good battery too


----------



## lefwar (Dec 24, 2017)

Hey all, i've previously installed P90_S145_150921_ROW_MLD_EDITION on my K80M (from china) and worked fine for 1,5 years. 
Now all of a sudden, after a factory reset, Chrome works only if i dont update to the latest from playstore, facebook closes after 3-4 seconds and doesn't re-open, and i have some crushes in other apps too.
I've wiped everything from the phone, re-installed the same rom but problems are NOT solved.
Anyone else experiencing this ????
Anyone has the old K80M chinese ROM ?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## dejoebad (Dec 25, 2017)

the latest version for k80m is 150. while p90 is 149. but, both fw is not what I expected. both still have issue with some apps. eg, need for speed no limits (unknown crash), wechat (unknown crash, battery drainer in less than 30mnts), and maybe more. i'm thinking of porting windows or lubuntu for stability.

btw, I need help from all of you, to revive my phone signal. i've carelessly erase my lenovo p90 caonfig partition and factory partition. please dd (disk dump) your config n factory partition, or maybe just copy all both folder, or maybe just guide mw how to enable the virtual com port, then I can proceed repair my imei and serial number with intel phone tools.
thank you...


----------



## dejoebad (Jan 4, 2018)

may i ask for a help here? i have trouble with missing the content of partition (folder) "config". is there any care to help?


----------



## Anku232 (Sep 6, 2018)

gerstavros said:


> Just flash P90 MLD rom from russian forum. Works fine, and has root.

Click to collapse



I installed it, but very disappointed, as there are network issues and wifi connectivity problems


----------

